

Show HN: I wrote a realtime search and/or pubsub (in memory, C) - fizx
https://github.com/fizx/sit#sit-streaming-index-toy

======
rubiquity
404 not found. I'm guessing it's still a private repo? I'm curious as to why a
broken link would be upvoted.

~~~
fizx
That's odd. I made it public and it's public now. Try again?

~~~
rubiquity
It's working now. Thanks.

